# Perils of shopping online...



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2020)

Bought this night splint to try and help sort out my plantar fasciitis, but it's so big that I could probably live in it for a month and still have only covered a small portion of the vast dimensions of its mysterious interior  Seriously, the straps would easily go round both my legs and my Garmin would clock up a hundred steps before my toes even reached the end of the sole  
Always wondered what a seven-league boot would look like, now I know   Unfortunately, the orthotic insoles I ordered would have probably fitted neatly inside, so they're going back too!  I'm guessing I've got Hafthor Bjornsson's order by mistake  

Beginning to regret cutting up the box they came in now, ready for recycling


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jan 11, 2020)

That’s HUGE


----------



## Ljc (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow plenty of growing room 

My special dressing shoe  had seen much use and was looking rather forlorn so I decided to buy one online.
I ordered women’s , size 6 what arrived  was a mans one think it was a 12 
The old woman who lived in a shoe could have moved in with plenty of room to spare


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2020)

This is Hafthor, by the way, with his wife


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 11, 2020)

wow!


----------



## Flower (Jan 11, 2020)

Crikey, the splint looks like a ski jump! 

Was your sock part of the same order? Where are the toes? 

Get a refund quick @Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2020)

Flower said:


> Crikey, the splint looks like a ski jump!
> 
> Was your sock part of the same order? Where are the toes?
> 
> Get a refund quick @Northerner


No, it's OK, the sock was separate and is meant to have no toes (I checked!  ) 

I've ordered another splint in a smaller size, it that doesn't fit then I'll give it up as a bad job!  At least I should get a box I can use to send the big one back in!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 11, 2020)

Northerner said:


> This is Hafthor, by the way, with his wife
> 
> View attachment 12960


Good grief ~ he's a big fella! How do they ykw?
WL
Edited


----------



## SueEK (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow that Hafthor is a big boy as is that boot!!! 
Little note: you have very good conditioned nails


----------



## Northerner (Jan 11, 2020)

SueEK said:


> Wow that Hafthor is a big boy as is that boot!!!
> Little note: you have very good conditioned nails


Hafthor plays 'The Mountain' in Game of Thrones  He was also World's Strongest Man in 2018  He's 6'9" and weighs 30st 5lbs, she's 5'2" and weighs 8st 4lbs   By coincidence, Hafthor suffered a plantar fasciitis injury in the 2019 competition and finished third, so it may have really been his boot I got! 

My nails have survived well, given that I have been a runner for over 37 years!


----------



## SueEK (Jan 11, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Hafthor plays 'The Mountain' in Game of Thrones  He was also World's Strongest Man in 2018  He's 6'9" and weighs 30st 5lbs, she's 5'2" and weighs 8st 4lbs


Impressive - but he’s not in our elite diabetic club haha


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 12, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Bought this night splint to try and help sort out my plantar fasciitis, but it's so big that I could probably live in it for a month and still have only covered a small portion of the vast dimensions of its mysterious interior  Seriously, the straps would easily go round both my legs and my Garmin would clock up a hundred steps before my toes even reached the end of the sole
> Always wondered what a seven-league boot would look like, now I know   Unfortunately, the orthotic insoles I ordered would have probably fitted neatly inside, so they're going back too!  I'm guessing I've got Hafthor Bjornsson's order by mistake
> 
> Beginning to regret cutting up the box they came in now, ready for recycling
> ...


I know how much you enjoy your early morning runs @Northerner but does your plantar fasciitis mean that your running days are over now?
WL


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2020)

wirralass said:


> I know how much you enjoy your early morning runs @Northerner but does your plantar fasciitis mean that your running days are over now?
> WL


It's hopefully temporary @wirralass, but it may take a month or two (6 weeks already  ). I just need to give it time to recover properly and not repeat the mistakes that led to it happening - I was running in trainers that were a bit past their best, and probably running too far, too often  I think I have to accept that I'm getting older and more prone to these things - in my head I'm still 35!


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 12, 2020)

I did warn you about wearing high heels at night Northerner,   its time to change from those night time games 

John.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 12, 2020)

Northie my old friend, suffered from PF for a year, no amount of insoles elastacated bandages helped, painful uncomfortable and limited how far I could walk, so decided to look on YouTube to see if there was any streching exercises to help as a last resort.

Found a vid showing how streching the foot against wall  helped as well as leaning forward against wall with leg foot outstreched to relieve the symptoms, did this daily for 4 weeks and eventually PF disappeared, that was about 18 months ago and no issues since.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Northie my old friend, suffered from PF for a year, no amount of insoles elastacated bandages helped, painful uncomfortable and limited how far I could walk, so decided to look on YouTube to see if there was any streching exercises to help as a last resort.
> 
> Found a vid showing how streching the foot against wall  helped as well as leaning forward against wall with leg foot outstreched to relieve the symptoms, did this daily for 4 weeks and eventually PF disappeared, that was about 18 months ago and no issues since.


Been doing the stretches!  Mind you, I always did those stretches before and after runs anyway


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 12, 2020)

Would it be true to say you have put your foot in it by shopping on line?


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 13, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Would it be true to say you have put your foot in it by shopping on line?



Tap on pic
WL


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Would it be true to say you have put your foot in it by shopping on line?


 Unfortunately, they don't stock them at my local Co-op, and I can't walk any further than that!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2020)

Replacement boot has just arrived, pictured here alongside the huge one which can now be returned in the box (I was careful not to immediately destroy the box  )

And it fits!   Prince Charming has therefore agreed to marry me at the earliest opportunity


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2020)

Tap dancing competition by the weekend?


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 14, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Tap dancing competition by the weekend?



If he tried tap dancing he would probably off into the wash basin

John.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 14, 2020)

ukjohn said:


> If he tried tap dancing he would probably off into the wash basin
> 
> John.


The old ones a the   best
  Carol


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 15, 2020)

ukjohn said:


> If he tried tap dancing he would probably off into the wash basin
> 
> John.


 
WL


----------



## C&E Guy (Jan 15, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Hafthor plays 'The Mountain' in Game of Thrones  He was also World's Strongest Man in 2018  He's 6'9" and weighs 30st 5lbs, she's 5'2" and weighs 8st 4lbs   By coincidence, Hafthor suffered a plantar fasciitis injury in the 2019 competition and finished third, so it may have really been his boot I got!



Hafthor???

He's as big as the full Thor surely.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 15, 2020)

Northerner said:


> It's hopefully temporary @wirralass ... I think I have to accept that I'm getting older and more prone to these things - in my head I'm still 35!


 Us lot thought you were in your 20s.  From afar, but still. Wiry is the description that comes to mind.


----------

